

That Was One Ugly Email - fraXis
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/that-was-one-ugly-email/

======
dack
Looks like backblaze threw their marketing team under the bus because they
went above and beyond the call of duty and tried to fill the gap where others
were oversubscribed.

~~~
atYevP
As a member of the Backblaze marketing team, that post was mostly us poking
fun at ourselves. The team was spread pretty thin and had a lot of balls in
the air, so that newsletter came out a bit goofy and with some typos. That
won't be happening again :)

